# Add 2 minutes to American Idol tonight



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

We just received notification of an change in tonight's American Idol. You should pad at least 2 minutes.

Wed. 2/13/08 

***time change***

Delete 

8:00pm-9:00pm: American Idol

9:00pm-10:00pm: The Moment of Truth

Add 

8:00pm-9:02pm: American Idol

9:02pm-10:00pm: The Moment of Truth


Times posted are EST. Adjust locally as necessary.


----------



## Joey Bond (Oct 5, 2007)

if your recording both do you need to make the adjustment or can you just pickup the 2 minutes in the beginning of moment of truth


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

If you are recording both, you can certainly leave things alone but you'll have to switch to the second program (The Moment of Truth) to see the end of American Idol.

Or you can pad Idol, possibly clipping Truth.


----------



## Paul E (Jul 9, 2002)

I've always padded the end of Idol by 2 minutes anyway, as it frequently seems to run long. May be a good idea to set your SP for some cushion.


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

The program ended 5 minutes after the hour, not 2. From now on, I'm padding American Idol by 5 minutes.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

SpiritualPoet said:


> The program ended 5 minutes after the hour, not 2. From now on, I'm padding American Idol by 5 minutes.


So which girl made it?


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

AbMagFab said:


> So which girl made it?


http://www.americanidol.com/contestants/season7/



Spoiler



Joanne Borgella


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

SpiritualPoet said:


> The program ended 5 minutes after the hour, not 2. From now on, I'm padding American Idol by 5 minutes.


If only the networks would figure this out sooner. They're the ones who instigated the last minute update for 2 minutes extra. I think it's still a leftover behavior from the non-DVR days as an attempt to keep viewers on the same channel after the top of the hour. When will they join the 21st century?


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

TiVoJerry said:


> When will they join the 21st century?


Maybe by the 22nd century! Deal or No Deal was also impacted last night by a couple of mins - luckily my buffer still had it by the time I watched it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

TiVoJerry said:


> If only the networks would figure this out sooner. They're the ones who instigated the last minute update for 2 minutes extra. I think it's still a leftover behavior from the non-DVR days as an attempt to keep viewers on the same channel after the top of the hour. When will they join the 21st century?


Umm, they don't _want_ to give accurate times, for reasons just like this.. so some people may be likely to watch live (& watch the commercials).


----------

